# The Foxee Red Clouser - My #1 Smallmouth Fly!



## cornmuse (Apr 14, 2004)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="873" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zApWs7AINaI&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&hd=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zApWs7AINaI&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&hd=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="873" height="525"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

This is it. This is the smallmouth fly I absolutely will not leave home without. I like size 12 and 10 for trout and panfish, size 8 to 4 for smallies with emphasis on size 6 as the all-arounder. The full step-by-step and downloadable 720p video will be posted to Fly Fish Ohio by this weekend, but here's the YouTube version to get started. Thanks.

Joe C.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Looks like one I'll have to tie! 

Might even be a good way to explain to the wife why I ordered a new Ross FlyStik 6wt rod today...........................
"I just didn't have a rod suitable to fish this fly with, so I HAD to buy one!"


----------

